# Does a Stream provide us any value?



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Now that android streaming is a thing, I have some interest in a Stream to go with my Roamio Basic. However, I am stuck with TWC and I have read that they essentially neuter the device's out of home abilities which are all we would care about. Is anything available out of home?

Also, anyone with a Samsung Galaxy Tab S that can confirm the app works well with it to begin with? I have an 8.4.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Think only locals works out of home with TWC.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I can also get NY1 and Logo out-of-home, but Logo may also be because it is in SD.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Can you watch live tv out of home?

I have FIOS with HBO marked. I can't stream recorded HBO shows, but I can watch the HBO channels live.


----------

